
Ask HN: What to answer to users which are “surprised” that your SaaS is not free - tlogan
As many other SaaS, we also receive emails from users saying &quot;I was not aware that this was a subscription service...&quot;, &quot;why this is not free&quot;, etc.<p>What is the best answer to these kind of inquiries? Are there some tricks to convert these users to paid?
======
opz2019
This might help:

[https://www.allbusiness.com/how-to-respond-to-customers-
who-...](https://www.allbusiness.com/how-to-respond-to-customers-who-want-
your-work-for-free-18762-1.html)

------
owens99
I think the key here is to take this as feedback for how you can optimize your
product.

e.g. You need to improve the user journey or add better copywriting to your
website to prepare them for the fact that this is a paid product. OR you need
to offer a short free trial so they can test out the product and then pay for
it.

If you get many people wondering why it's not free, addressing this as product
improvement feedback will lead to higher conversions and more revenue.

